# Best food to enhance immune system



## charla (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi.

I’m Boo’s mom. My Boo is 4 months old. Not related to Boo’s dad. His Boo is 19 years old! You go, Boo!

Boo came to me a month ago via anotheg home in Massachusetts. His original mom decided to not have a puppy after Boo went there. It restricted her social life! Which, as a woman I’m her 80s is quite full! So I sort of rescued him!

I have been feeding Boo the food that the breeder had him on for his first months but want to transition to a brand that others recommend. My vet said Royal Canine.

I would like to hear what you all say! I know Boo’s dad wrote about JustFoodforDogs but I cannot get that in my area. So would have to ship. Not a fan of that!

What would you recommend? I am particularly interested in boosting and protesting immune systems. My 2 sister cats lived to both be 19 years old. I think it was because I fed them a very good immune protecting diet.


----------

